# Toro Snowblower Powershift 1232 38590



## jmbeam (Mar 10, 2008)

My blower will not throw the snow and in fact gets clogged every 30 seconds or so. I installed a new belt and have adjusted the cable every which way. When I adjust it to tight the stage 1 auger(large one that collects the snow) is constantly moving. This helps a bit with the throwing but it still cloggs and is dangerous. When I adjust it just enough for the large auger to be stationary I get absolutely no power.

Anyone know what it can be??? Thanks


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Check the shear pins. Does the impeller (second stage) turn fine?


----------



## jmbeam (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes both of the augers turn. Shear pins are fine.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, and I'm assuming the engine is not bogging down?
It could be a bearing or a damaged auger gearbox.


----------



## jmbeam (Mar 10, 2008)

So even though both augers move in unison they may be worn so as not being able to provide the torque they need to throw snow. Is this what may occur? Thanks again for the help.


----------

